# need advice please.



## Nik555 (Jan 11, 2008)

I got poisoned from cooked spinach about 12 years ago, i have mixed symtomps, mostly what bothers me is that my stool os not 100% formed, and a lot of time i have D after a meal.I just thinking is that possible that i got e-coli or salmonella at that time and i still have it?


----------



## edelweiss (Feb 23, 2008)

I am not sure but I have heard many stories of people suffering from food poisoning on one occasion, and having IBS symptoms thereafter (or other GI problems). My cousins both ate fish they'd caught and cooked, got food poisoning, and have had celiac-like symptoms ever since.Have you spoken to a doctor about your concerns?


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi NikI'm not sure -- usuall the bad stuff from food poisoning is out of the system after 2 weeks at the most... If it's 12 yrs ago I'd tend to think that it is Post-Infectious IBS (if all other tests come back normal, that is). It's a good idea to talk to the dr. and see what their diagnosis is and if they can give you something or recommend OTC to take. Were you on antibiotics back then when you had the good poisoning? if you, you might want to try some Probiotics to restore the good bacteria in the colon.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I agree with Cherrie, and that you should maybe go back to your doc and see if they've got any words of wisdom for you. You don't say if you've been or not! Nikki


----------

